

Hardwired for love: Are robots the sex partners of the future? - monkeyboy
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=080212144453.spddtsz8&show_article=1

======
Electro
Personally no, but I can see the appeal. You've got to remember those things
are being developed in Japan, where they have serious relationship problems;
relatively of course, I don't think people in many western countries manage
much better on the whole relationship field.

------
falsestprophet
Um, no.

